# 'Bana plants' and Bamboo



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I was looking for plants to make my tank look a little better but I have the anti-plant fish (silver dollars=p) and there isn't much for me to get besides the java stuff I already have.

But I saw these 'banana plants' in my LFS and was wondering if the silver dollars would eat them? They look pretty cool and pretty chap.

Also I see bamboo shoots for sale all the time and was wondering how easy they are to care for and if the silver dollars would eat those too?


P.S- I know those aren't real bananas =p.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Redwings said:


> Also I see bamboo shoots for sale all the time and was wondering how easy they are to care for and if the silver dollars would eat those too?


Rw:

In my early days of fish keeping I tried Bamboo with virtually no luck.

SD's will decimate virtually any leafed plant.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

bamboo will grow in tanks, but you can't keep it submerged, you have to let it grow up out of the tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have a bamboo that is completely submerged and has been since October... it's growing roots from the top but not getting any taller, really.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess I'll put the 50+ plastic plants I have to good use =p


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My understanding is that eventually it will soften and rot if it doesn't have some out in the air.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

yes, I have bamboo growing in my 120g snaapping turtle pond and I have a hole cut for the leaves so they grow through, and they seem to be doing very well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen a number of plants sold as aquatic plants that looked great for a couple of months or so ; and then just rot away..bamboos ; dracenas and the like might enjoy having wet roots ; but will live long submerged...


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

> Also I see bamboo shoots for sale all the time and was wondering how easy they are to care for and if the silver dollars would eat those too?


bamboo is not a true aquarium plant, so it will not do very well under water forever. and depending on the size of your fish and the bamboo shoot, it mite not hold up any way. there best kept in bog/half and half terrariums.


----------

